# My 5 pound brooke trout...



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Well here is my five pound brooke trout..........Dead! the whole lake winter killed. This trip was a quest for the mighty brooke trout but it turned into a cut fest. Enjoy...
























































My boy 








nephew


----------



## BootWarmer (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks like everyone got some action, nice pics.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweet pics though. Which end did you end up fishing N S E W? Glad you got down there. It is a beautiful place.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

And you took the kids !!  

Good for you north slope !! The camp sure looks inviting, how many day's did you spend down there ?


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

.45 said:


> And you took the kids !!
> 
> Good for you north slope !! The camp sure looks inviting, how many day's did you spend down there ?


Thursday-Saturday. That camp site is really cool, I think a scout troop got really board one years cause the fire pit is like a shrine! We were on the east side....


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

north slope said:


> [quote=".45":cx54yoy3]And you took the kids !!
> 
> Good for you north slope !! The camp sure looks inviting, how many day's did you spend down there ?


Thursday-Saturday. That camp site is really cool, I think a scout troop got really board one years cause the fire pit is like a shrine! We were on the east side.... [/quote:cx54yoy3]
Thanks sir nuff said for me.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I moved this to fishing reports, where it should be. :roll:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I see you're using your favorite pattern to catch those cuts... A "Pre-emergent Salmo larvae".


----------



## 280Remington (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks like Beaver Dam/Fish Creek.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

280Remington said:


> Looks like Beaver Dam/Fish Creek.


 :roll:


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

north slope said:


> 280Remington said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like Beaver Dam/Fish Creek.
> ...


 :roll:


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Those are some pretty fish. I cant what to hit some high water country.


----------

